

Preview for GitHub Markup - need some feedback - petethepig
http://dfilimonov.com/github-markup-preview/

======
dguaraglia
Wow, I really, really like it. Provide options to open (upload), save and
'export as html' (with embedded CSS or at least a proper link to a stylesheet
hosted somewhere) and I think you have a winner.

You'd be on par with tools like 'Marked', that have the annoying habit of
being Lion+ apps for no apparent good reason.

Edit: BTW, I think you are doing your app a diservice by calling it "Github
Markup preview". It's actually way more than that.

~~~
petethepig
Thank you! Good ideas, I will think about it.

------
petethepig
I've been writing a README file for GitHub lately and I found out that there
is no markup preview for *.rdoc files. So I've made this one. It supports most
popular markups and looks the same as on github. I would appreciate any
feedback or advices.

~~~
petethepig
I think it would be cool if it hits google top 10 for a query like 'github
markup preview'. Please share this link so people can find it quickly. Thank
You!

------
reiz
I like it. I was looking already for something like that. That is really a use
full tool.

~~~
petethepig
Thank you for a feedback. Yeah, I was looking too, and there are several
alternatives, but they all are not so useful and only support one or two
markups.

~~~
_pdeschen
Github own Gollum [1] maybe?

[1]:<https://github.com/github/gollum/>

~~~
petethepig
Very useful tool, didn't know about it. Thank you. But it is a little bit
complex. I mean, if I am writing a brief description for my repo, I would
google for something where I can do it instantly, I don't want to install any
gems.

